
My Favorite Thing About the iPad: No Writing/Logo/Other Crap on the Bezel - j053003
http://www.41latitude.com/post/504200201/no-logo
======
icey
When I first saw the iPad demo, I thought the wide black bezel looked too
thick - like; why couldn't they shrink it down some?

I had a chance to play with a coworker's iPad today and I realized the bezel
is that thick by design - it's where your fingers go when you're holding the
device. It really is well designed.

------
cmelbye
I LOVE this idea, I've always detested unnecessary and ugly branding that only
serves to detract from the aesthetics of the product.

~~~
kierank
HBO does this on some of their channels. The lack of any branding makes it
look more premium in my opinion.

~~~
jrockway
I wish clothing designers would do this, too. I like nice clothes, but I
absolutely cannot stand any branding.

(I am specifically referring to "designer" jeans. All the jeans made of decent
fabric seem to have retarded-looking designer-specific branding on them. For
other stuff, American Apparel has treated me rather well.)

~~~
jacquesm
There's a simple solution for that, strip the brands off after buying. I do
that to all of the stuff I have with brands on it as far as it is feasible,
best make sure it really fits before you do that though!

I'm not a billboard, and I refuse to have companies stamp their brands on me.

A little tool like this:

[http://www.fourniturenparadijs.nl/components/com_virtuemart/...](http://www.fourniturenparadijs.nl/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/690aceb3c18ae9e61e3748205b2b6d5a.jpg)

Is all you need, it takes just a few minutes and unless they factory has been
nasty it won't leave any visible traces.

~~~
ableal
"Branding is for cattle", is what I say about it. I also rip out the
externals, if for some reason I even buy the stuff with it. I'm OK with the
traditional maker's labels inside suit jackets, etc.

In older times, a person's monogram would be on handkerchiefs, shirts,
bedsheets, etc. (I guess it was helpful as a laundry mark). Replacing that
with the sellers brand is distasteful.

------
jsz0
Not related at all but I find it amusing you can look at the iPad and
determine by the screen smudges what task it's been used for recently.
Horizontal lines on the right side? You've been reading a book. I'm wondering
if anyone else has noticed that on a glossy touchscreen, over time, some
magical process happens (filth build up? chemical reaction?) where smudges
just aren't very noticeable anymore. My iPhone 3G screen for example looks
smudge free but I know if I give it a good cleaning it's really filthy. My
theory is a base coat of filth builds up which is actually a good smudge
repellent.

------
tdm911
along similar lines, one of my favourite things about the iphone is the lack
of carrier branding. i can only speak for australia, but carriers over here
like to stick their logos all over the phone itself and re-brand the software
interface also. it creates a horrible ugly mess.

------
fierarul
This is also noticeable on all the other Apple products, especially laptops. I
really disliked getting a top of the line Thinkpad from my old company and
having those cheap Intel/Windows stickers.

------
blahedo
"Let’s hope the iPad starts a trend."

Like maybe not branding half our pants, most of our shirts, and every single
damn thing they sell us for kids to wear, eat, or play with? That'd be nice.

------
jrockway
The indented home button is the logo.

------
jrockway
Also note how Netflix is so obsessed with branding that the movie isn't even
full-screen; their logo takes up a third of it!

~~~
mos1
<http://imgur.com/wrDDC.png>

There is no Netflix logo present in either portrait or landscape mode, whilst
a movie is playing.

------
mortenjorck
When the user experience is the branding, you don't need anything else.

------
thisduck
How is this different from the iPod Touch and iPhones?

~~~
j053003
It's not.

But it is different from the HP slate: [http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/Voodoo-
Blog/HP-s-Slate-Device-D...](http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/Voodoo-Blog/HP-s-
Slate-Device-Delivers-a-Holistic-Mobile-Experience/ba-p/54735)

------
eam
I don't think having a logo in the front is a big deal. My laptop, monitors,
and tv's have logos on them and honestly it doesn't distract me at all,
probably because the screens are bright or maybe I've just become accustomed
to them.

------
gojomo
My least favorite thing about the official Apple iPad case: the Apple logo on
the front.

(I'd prefer it look like a cheap pad of paper; less worries about leaving it
on a table or passenger seat.)

~~~
hugh3
Personally I want one that says _Don't Panic_.

~~~
stcredzero
We can take care of both your wish and gojomo's complaint with _stickers_!

